

Show HN: Peek'n'Poke - sradu

Peek'n'Poke is a simple way to ask for feedback on unpublished text content (blog posts, essays, etc).<p>I made it over the weekend as a way to make it easy to improve with my writing/grammar.<p>All modifications that people make on texts are aggregated in the interface visible in a simple diff like interface.<p>http://www.peeknpoke.com
======
bpeters
The color scheme is really good, and design layout is very fluid and clean.
Simple to use and simple to understand.

I would suggest allowing people to send invites through Facebook or twitter so
friends and followers can review work as well.

Good job though!

~~~
sradu
Thanks, means a lot.

I'll get FB/Twitter up and running by tomorrow.

~~~
olegious
Great design. What did you use for the front end?

------
brianwillis
Have you got a sample of some modified text we can look at?

Do you have to be the original author to see the modifications?

~~~
sradu
Editing: <http://www.peeknpoke.com/look_over/d8acd97d9e6dd30545effe7d>

To see the result login with: ola@peeknpoke.com / ihearthn

As it's implemented right now you have to be the owner.

~~~
brianwillis
Thanks for making me laugh with the writing sample.

This is a polished piece of work. The transition between each revision is
nicely handled, the red/green colouring for the diff view is well though out.
You should really be proud of this.

------
newyorker
Clickity: <http://www.peeknpoke.com>

